# تحميل فيديو كورس CCNP Route_642-902



## momen84 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ده كورس فيديو CCNP Route_642-902 لشرح امتحان ال Cisco حجم الملف كامل 1.92 جيجا تم تقسيمهم ل 14 جزء لسهولة التحميل 


روابط التحميل 
Part1 100MB 
Part2 100MB 
Part3 100MB 
Part4 100MB 
Part5 100MB 
Part6 100MB 
Part7 100MB 
Part8 100MB 
Part9 100MB 
Part10 100MB 
Part11 100MB 
Part12 100MB 
Part13 100MB 
Part14 4.3MB 

كلمة سر فك الضغط :momen84

في كمان كورسات الSwitch 642-813 و Tshoot 642-832 لو لقيت تعليقات حلوة ومشجعة برفعهم ان شاء اللهه ​


----------



## momen84 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

معقول كده؟؟؟ 7 مشاهدات ولا تعليق واحد؟؟


----------



## mabro0o (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزك الله خيرا يا مؤمن ... لكن قل انك عامله لوجه الله لا اريد جزاء ولا شكورا ... وربك يشكر لك افضل مننا كلنا


----------



## momen84 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الحمد لله ....عملته لوجه الله لا اريد جزاء و لا شكورا


----------

